# GM 1000 High HOC



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

Are there brackets to increase the HOC on a GM 1000 over 1"? I see the Toro part 106-4699, but it looks like that is only for a DPA or a Flex 21. Just wondering if I need to focus my search efforts on a GM 1600 or if I would be able to get the 1000 over an inch.

Thanks


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Bumping this because I have the same question.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

R&R sells some that might work. That said, skip the greens mower and use another machine if you want to cut that high. Go rotary until your'e ready to lower the height. A greens mower is the right tool for cutting low. A fairway and tees mower like the 1600 is going to be used at .750 and less (normally fairways are .500) even though it can indeed be set higher. You have to consider the bedknife attack angle when you raise the roller that much, its not just about getting the reel further off the ground. I cut at .400 right now because I'm using high height of cut bars and its as low as they can go. I end the season at .500 so I compromise. If I had the range I would be somewhere around .250 this time of year.

Ok, off the soapbox now, check eBay or R&R to see what you find there. They have some that work just as well as the Toro bars but I have not looked for the GM1000. If you want to cut high, high cut bars are a good idea so you dont have the screw so far out making the screw/bar connection a weak point. You can see what I mean if you raise the height all the way, you will see barely any screw left in the bar. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2020)

+1 you'll be disappointed with the quality of the cut if shooting for over 1". Even with a 8 blade reel and tournament bedknife. Go with a rotary for the time being.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Sounds good. Figured the angle of attack would be too much but I'd thought I'd ask. Trying to get to 1.5 and still cut reel because of scalping issues with a rotary. Planning on leveling this fall but thought I could maybe get away with it in the meantime.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

jrubb42 said:


> Sounds good. Figured the angle of attack would be too much but I'd thought I'd ask. Trying to get to 1.5 and still cut reel because of scalping issues with a rotary. Planning on leveling this fall but thought I could maybe get away with it in the meantime.


Areas in your lawn where you scalp now will likely not be an issue with a reel mower. These things are very forgiving. The front roller helps with uneven terrain and there's no tires to fall into ruts around your yard. I truly believe you'll be surprised how much lower you can mow with a reel even without leveling.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

I've actually been cutting at 7/8 with the GM and it has done great, the grass just isn't responding well to being cut so low. I need to raise the HOC and let it heal a bit, then slowly bring it down. My rider will scalp at 1.5 so I was seeing if there was anyway to raise the GM and still use it while letting the grass heal a little bit.

Here's a whole topic about my situation if you're curious: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=18087


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

jrubb42 said:


> I've actually been cutting at 7/8 with the GM and it has done great, the grass just isn't responding well to being cut so low. I need to raise the HOC and let it heal a bit, then slowly bring it down. My rider will scalp at 1.5 so I was seeing if there was anyway to raise the GM and still use it while letting the grass heal a little bit.
> 
> Here's a whole topic about my situation if you're curious: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=18087


i am not very familiar w/ the toro units so this may be moot, but have you considered a 3" front roller? when i first got my jd greens mower i wanted to cut as high as possible and the 3" front roller got me to ~1.3". again i dont even know if toro makes a 3" but thats what i had to do when i was maxed out on my roller brackets


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

jrubb42 said:


> I've actually been cutting at 7/8 with the GM and it has done great, the grass just isn't responding well to being cut so low. I need to raise the HOC and let it heal a bit, then slowly bring it down. My rider will scalp at 1.5 so I was seeing if there was anyway to raise the GM and still use it while letting the grass heal a little bit.
> 
> Here's a whole topic about my situation if you're curious: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=18087


Just to add if you set the HOC as high as it goes on the GM1000 it's slightly over an inch. I believe it's approximately 1.1" but my HOC gauge maxes out at 1.043" and I am unable to hook it on the bedknife.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

jrubb42 said:


> I've actually been cutting at 7/8 with the GM and it has done great, the grass just isn't responding well to being cut so low. I need to raise the HOC and let it heal a bit, then slowly bring it down. My rider will scalp at 1.5 so I was seeing if there was anyway to raise the GM and still use it while letting the grass heal a little bit.
> 
> Here's a whole topic about my situation if you're curious: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=18087


When you started mowing at 7/8 did you drop to 1/2'' and then raise to 7/8 to maintain or go from your riders lowest setting at 1.5 to 7/8?


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

I mowed around 2.5 inches last fall on my last cut and went straight out the gate this year with my first mow at 7/8 and tried to maintain it at that. Probably a shock to the grass cutting that much right away, but looking back now, I wished I had cut it lower on that first cut. I know the grass would be in very good shape right now if I would've and now I'm kicking myself for not doing it.

Almost everyone that replied in that thread thought I should raise my HOC and let it heal, but part of me still wants to cut it down to 3/8 or 1/2 inch now and then maintaining at 7/8 or 1 in.

Idk...


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes
Brackets needed are part # 99-4286 and a qty of 2 are needed.
Keep in mind, 11 or 14 blades won't have much success as an 8 blade reel at this HOC.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Logan200TCP said:


> Yes
> Brackets needed are part # 99-4286 and a qty of 2 are needed.
> Keep in mind, 11 or 14 blades won't have much success as an 8 blade reel at this HOC.


Thanks man! I have an 8 blade reel. Just curious, do you know how high these brackets allow you to cut? Do you know how much the cut quality suffers, even with the 8 blade?

Also, it looks like this part is for a GM 1600. Can you confirm that it's compatible on a 1000?


----------



## leifcat1 (May 9, 2020)

rob13psu said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> > I've actually been cutting at 7/8 with the GM and it has done great, the grass just isn't responding well to being cut so low. I need to raise the HOC and let it heal a bit, then slowly bring it down. My rider will scalp at 1.5 so I was seeing if there was anyway to raise the GM and still use it while letting the grass heal a little bit.
> ...


Regarding the maximum HOC, is it possible for some of the older GM1000s can go as high as 1.250? I just ordered a 2010 GM1000 and it should be here next week. I took the serial number from the model and located the Operator's Manual on Toro's website. According to the Operator's Manual, it says that it can cut anywhere from 0.063 - 1.250 inches. Is this legitimate? The manual says one thing, but some users on the site are reporting maximum heights of just under 1 inch.



Thank you in advance!


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

I just sold a GR1600 set at 1.5 inches and it was pretty much topped out, you won't get any higher than that.

The GR1000 and 1600 are virtually the same unit, with some parts being interchangeable.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

leifcat1 said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> > jrubb42 said:
> ...


Interesting. I just assumed, and took everyone's word on here that the max HOC was 1 inch. I haven't tried going any higher. My model number is 04052. If I get some time later today, I'll see if I can bring it up higher than that.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Logan200TCP said:


> I just sold a GR1600 set at 1.5 inches and it was pretty much topped out, you won't get any higher than that.
> 
> The GR1000 and 1600 are virtually the same unit, with some parts being interchangeable.


Makes sense. I appreciate the help.


----------



## leifcat1 (May 9, 2020)

jrubb42 said:


> leifcat1 said:
> 
> 
> > rob13psu said:
> ...


Please let me know what you find out. I also have the 04052, but it won't be here until the end of next week so I have no way of testing until then. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2020)

I have the old man model 04050 with the grenade knobs yes it will go up to 1.25 with an 11 blade don't think you'll like the cut quality. Even with 8 blade reel not sure I'd want to cut it above 1" for Bermuda.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I have a 04055 and the max HOC is definitely over an inch.


----------

